#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Is ECE too difficult?

## bizzare

I am going to join Electronics enginering as i always wished but someone told me it is too difficult and that i should choose some other field. Could somebody give me comparison of engineering cources (branches) based on difficulty level.





  Similar Threads: difficult to search material Insurgent a Difficult movie to understand Lynda - Having Difficult Conversations It is too difficult

----------


## sgatesrobo

well al engineering branch are equally significant. its your call. i suggest if you like ECE go for it. people say its difficult cuz the difficulty comes early in 3rd and 4th sem. in other branches the pain is later, i hope i answered your Q. REGARDS
SOMSHEKHAR R PURANMATH
LECTURER (KLEIT HUBLI)

----------


## Premraj

Itz all about ur interest. if u like the most u can under go any difficult sem's. EC is good to opt because u can move on to IT CS field at any time but to EC not possible...

----------


## Niamh Allan

Electronics engineering is no doubt one of the toughest fields in engineering. The field is vast and requires an advanced understanding of calculus and also other sciences. However, with hard work and commitment even the toughest challenge seems to become easier.

----------


## alexmark

No I don't think it is so tough although it requires some efforts but it has great scope and has bright future.

----------


## jamesbond24

EC is an interesting branch ...nothing is hard and tough if u want to learn ..so go for it dude

----------


## SANDEEP NEGI

It's all About interest...

----------


## sreekanthzipsy

yes never mind about difficulties   GO FOR IT .!!!!

----------


## singpho

Man i wd say ECE is d most fun branch to hang out with......... if u love logical stuffs......d hub is ece......d circuits r like fun puzzeles......if u understand dm nd can go deep inside dm its jus like wonderland.......nd besides nw its d generation of multitouch ,,,,,,,,,,,,,anroid app.....so guess by takin ds branch u ll rely satisfy urslf.......

----------


## akashram1

If you have interested in electronics then you can go for ECE. Otherwise join some other departments like IT / CSE.

----------


## msec123

Electronics and Communication Engineering Is a good branch in B.E./B.tech course.The student who opt this branch they choose it according to your interest. Nothing is tough in the life. You have to give your time equally in your studies, If you work hard then definitely you will feel easy to study.If you feel quite toughness in this branch, Then the Best thing to make it easy is Do Smartly your hard work. After completion of your class revised the whole things as well as the concepts which you study at the Class.You have to think and analyse about the things which you are studying.If you follow this then there is no branch which will be tough for you.

----------

